# What to you guys think of this smoker?



## HitManQ (Feb 6, 2018)

Hello  there

I found a guy who is selling a brand new pitmaker smoker, i think it's called the vault, the thing is it's for my home project that might evolve into a restaurant sometime soon.
Anyway it's original price is $2,900 but it might cost somewhere around $8000 for the total, including shipping and insurance.

Here's the smoker







PS: making one here that won't have the risk of being a total failure is difficult


----------



## motocrash (Feb 6, 2018)

How long do plan on being there?


----------



## HitManQ (Feb 6, 2018)

Sorry should have mentioned that i'm from saudi arabia and we don't really have a lot of options for smokers here, it's either a shitty offset with paper thin walls or WSM


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 6, 2018)

One vote for WSM


----------



## HitManQ (Feb 6, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> One vote for WSM



Thank you for your vote :)

Problem is that I smoke with firelogs, and might need extra smoking space. I guess if i switch to chunks and coal, I could get a couple of them for something like about $1800 dollars here.
Though i still prefer to smoke with firelogs :( :rolleyes:


----------



## HitManQ (Feb 6, 2018)

Sorry it turned out it's for $3500, the 2900 one was the smaller one


----------



## David Halcomb (Feb 6, 2018)

I love my vertical smoker.  I'll look at this manufacturer website and offer my opinion.


----------



## David Halcomb (Feb 6, 2018)

A little small but looks well made.


----------



## HitManQ (Feb 7, 2018)

David Halcomb said:


> A little small but looks well made.



Thanks david

Do you think I could use logs with this one? I've read on multiple sites that these kinds of smokers only take coal and chunks
And is it worth spending 8k on one of these considering the circumstances

Btw
This is the one the guy is selling






Thanks


----------



## tallbm (Feb 7, 2018)

Wow that is quite pricey.

For that much money I wonder if you could get someone to weld you 2 or 3 offset smokers out of propane tanks or at least water heater tanks.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 8, 2018)

The firebox just has a tray to hold fuel. Charcoal, logs or Camel Turds, if it fits in the tray and burns, you should be fine....JJ


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 8, 2018)

I have seen those at competitions, they are very well built and I think they are insulated too.

HT


----------



## HitManQ (Feb 8, 2018)

tallbm said:


> Wow that is quite pricey.
> 
> For that much money I wonder if you could get someone to weld you 2 or 3 offset smokers out of propane tanks or at least water heater tanks.



 Unfortunatly yeah. My problem is that we don't have skilled welders here, most are people who learned it through practice (i mean the ones who have shops) that's why i was considering a brick smoker



chef jimmyj said:


> The firebox just has a tray to hold fuel. Charcoal, logs or Camel Turds, if it fits in the tray and burns, you should be fine....JJ



Aha ok, just was wondering if there is enough air flow to keep it from dying or if it would damage the smoker :oops::D



hoity toit said:


> I have seen those at competitions, they are very well built and I think they are insulated too.
> 
> HT



Yup, thanks


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 9, 2018)

With logs, your heat does not come from a roaring fire. The fire is built and burns with the firebox door open. When you have a nice bed of embers, you add a split to make smoke, shut the door and control the temp with the fresh air valve on the side. You are dampening down the Oxygen to get smoldering smoke wood and slow steady burning coals with temp control...JJ


----------



## HitManQ (Feb 10, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> With logs, your heat does not come from a roaring fire. The fire is built and burns with the firebox door open. When you have a nice bed of embers, you add a split to make smoke, shut the door and control the temp with the fresh air valve on the side. You are dampening down the Oxygen to get smoldering smoke wood and slow steady burning coals with temp control...JJ



Cool thanks for the info. I guess i'm just looking for a reason not to buy it
:rolleyes:


----------



## hap12 (Feb 10, 2018)

Wow! That is one serious smoker! Looks to be well built. It would probably last you a lifetime.
I suppose if you wanted to spend that kind of money on a smoker, it would definitely be a good one.
Close to a half a ton! Without it being on a trailer, it's probably not something you can lug over to your buddies house for a Saturday cookout. BBQs would have to be at your place!


----------



## HitManQ (Feb 10, 2018)

hap12 said:


> Wow! That is one serious smoker! Looks to be well built. It would probably last you a lifetime.
> I suppose if you wanted to spend that kind of money on a smoker, it would definitely be a good one.
> Close to a half a ton! Without it being on a trailer, it's probably not something you can lug over to your buddies house for a Saturday cookout. BBQs would have to be at your place!


 
Thanks buddy for replying 

Yup i guess it is. They have multiple features to increase durability even more.
I'm considering it for a possible move to a restaurant in the future. And not thinking of moving it at all. So a brick smoker might work better for me, right?

I mean i can test the design of the brick smoker and if it works well, i'll just build a bigger one later. Plus it would probably cost way less


----------



## motocrash (Feb 10, 2018)

HitManQ said:


> Thanks buddy for replying
> 
> Yup i guess it is. They have multiple features to increase durability even more.
> I'm considering it for a possible move to a restaurant in the future. And not thinking of moving it at all. So a brick smoker might work better for me, right?
> ...


Brick sounds like a winner to me,but where will you source the sand from for the mortar ? :D


----------



## tallbm (Feb 10, 2018)

I think brick oven would be the way to go since you can start small, experiment, and save some money.  Heck some people have made somewhat portable smokers with plywood that sets up and collapses back down so a brick smoker should be fine :)


----------



## HitManQ (Feb 11, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Brick sounds like a winner to me,but where will you source the sand from for the mortar ? :D



Hehehe not sure which type of sand is required but the whole country is basically sand :D:p



tallbm said:


> I think brick oven would be the way to go since you can start small, experiment, and save some money.  Heck some people have made somewhat portable smokers with plywood that sets up and collapses back down so a brick smoker should be fine :)


Yup yup, thanks buddy :D


----------

